# KVm/Qemu VM Sound aufzeichnen to mp3 etc.

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kann ich den Sound, der in einer VM unter KVM/Qemu erzeugt wird im Wirtssystem irgendwie abgreifen? Soundausgabe funktioniert einwandfrei.

Danke für jeden Tipp.

G. R.

----------

## dermund

Geht der Sound am End nicht über eine Linux Device raus. Ehrlich gesagt - keine Ahnung. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte kannst du ja die Ausgabe z.B. mit arecord aufnehmen.

```
cat /proc/asound/pcm 

00-00: Dummy PCM : Dummy PCM : playback 8 : capture 8

03-00: ALC662 Analog : ALC662 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

03-01: ALC662 Digital : ALC662 Digital : playback 1 : capture 1

04-00: USB Audio : USB Audio : playback 1 : capture 1

```

Wenn ich also die Ausgabe vom USB Headset aufnehmen will, mach ich:

```
arecord -f cd -D plughw:4,0 Test.wav
```

Vielleicht hilft das ja, ...oder auch nicht  :Wink: 

----------

